# Tsunami vs Tsunami 2



## graywolf06 (Aug 14, 2019)

A local dealer has some Athearn Diesels with the original Tsunami at a very good price. I have an engine with the Tsunami 2 and love the way it works. Can anyone tell me the limitations the original Tsunami has over the 2? I expect the original Tsunami to be better than the Sound Value decoder in some Bachmanns is this so? Thanks for any help


----------



## MatroxD (Jan 19, 2018)

graywolf06 said:


> A local dealer has some Athearn Diesels with the original Tsunami at a very good price. I have an engine with the Tsunami 2 and love the way it works. Can anyone tell me the limitations the original Tsunami has over the 2? I expect the original Tsunami to be better than the Sound Value decoder in some Bachmanns is this so? Thanks for any help


Honestly from watching tons of soundtraxx YouTube videos, it seems like a lot(I didn't involve in the hobby during the original tsunami availability time). One of the biggest from what I recall off the cuff are the DDE, a lot of the hyper lighting effects, and I think all of the .xxx(like 1.333 and 2.333) I believe CV values. Then, they added more prime movers to the specific model(ie: the emd, alcos, e.t.c for a specific decoder)I could be wrong about those cv values, but there are honestly soooooooo many on the 2. But that's not to say that there isn't adjustability in either the sound value models or the T1. Just more that you can configure if you like. 

But with that said, honestly, I'd it we're me, just because of how the Athearn models are long runners and reliable, I would get whatever the dealer had, and then, if you want, upgrade the decoder later. I'm assuming there are speakers in the locomotives already, so at worst case, it's a simpler swap at color coded wires, at best, a simple unplug and plug in the new decoder. Win, win in my book. Especially, as a ton of great Athearn models I like(switchers), are no longer produced. I would jump in a heartbeat! 

Sent from my Note 10+ using Tapatalk


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

I only have the original tsunami. So I do not know the difference. At the time the
original tsunami was about the best. tsunami2 was a cheaper decoder. I figured a cut down version. I would not be afraid of the original.


----------



## ncrc5315 (Jan 25, 2014)

Tsunami2 is their top of the line decoder. If I remember correctly, the Tsunami2, the functions, can be remapped to any button.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Tsunami2 is their "top of the line" now. Has not always been that way.


----------



## graywolf06 (Aug 14, 2019)

*Got it*

Picked up the new GP9 at Trainworld today and it turned out to be a Genesis model with a Tsunami 2 decoder all for $159 (had $10 coupon from MR mag). So I am very pleased. Was concerned it was very old but is from 2018. Will try to add photo. Thanks for all comments.


----------



## graywolf06 (Aug 14, 2019)

*CV programming GP(*

This is a followup question. I have another Tsunami2 in a SD60E engine and it signals with the horn when it is going to move forward and reverse automatically. I believe it is 1 or 2 toots forward and 3 toots reverse. I want to do this on the new GP9 but can't remember what CV's do this. Anyone know?


----------



## Shdwdrgn (Dec 23, 2014)

I have the steam version but it's probably the same. CV193 is set to what speed-step you want it to automatically sound at. So in mine, if you set CV193 to 1, then any time I start moving it sounds the bells. CV194 sets how many seconds to sound the bells before turning them off.


----------



## graywolf06 (Aug 14, 2019)

Shdwdrgn said:


> I have the steam version but it's probably the same. CV193 is set to what speed-step you want it to automatically sound at. So in mine, if you set CV193 to 1, then any time I start moving it sounds the bells. CV194 sets how many seconds to sound the bells before turning them off.


Thanks Shdwdrgn I already did that setting 193 to 3 & 194 to 10 seconds but that still doesn't give the directional toots. Funny thing is I have a Bachmann 4-6-2 and GP38-2 both with Soundvalue which is a Soundtraxx made decoder and they both give 2 long blasts forward and 3 short toots for reverse. They also give a short toot when they come to a complete stop. My SD60E with T2 also does this. I hope to call Soundtraxx on Monday to see what is up unless someone else can help. Thanks again


----------



## Shdwdrgn (Dec 23, 2014)

This might help -- Here's the page with all the Tsunami manuals. The technical ref has all the CV's listed out.


----------



## graywolf06 (Aug 14, 2019)

Shdwdrgn said:


> This might help -- Here's the page with all the Tsunami manuals. The technical ref has all the CV's listed out.


Interesting but I did not see any reference to what I am experiencing except for CV1.279 & 1.280. There wasn't any explanation of what they do or how to set them.


----------



## MatroxD (Jan 19, 2018)

Sent from my Note 10+ using Tapatalk


----------



## graywolf06 (Aug 14, 2019)

Thankyou MatroxD just what I was looking for. I will try this later but right now a I have a date with some clay pigeons. Paul


----------



## graywolf06 (Aug 14, 2019)

Thanks again MatroxD the video helped and the engine toots perfectly. I don't recall doing this in the past on my SD60E. It must have been set up that way from the factory. My biggest surprise is that the Bachmann Sound Value engines also worked that way out of the box. But I did setup CV193 & 194 on the Bachmanns so maybe there was a connection to the other CVs that came on automatically. Whatever!! I will try to post a video showing how the sounds worked on the GP9 engine. They add a great dimension to the realism. Paul


----------



## graywolf06 (Aug 14, 2019)

Tried to post a short video of how the CV mods worked but got a notice that some kind of 'Token' was missing so they wouldn't post it. No idea what that means!!!!


----------



## MatroxD (Jan 19, 2018)

graywolf06 said:


> Thankyou MatroxD just what I was looking for. I will try this later but right now a I have a date with some clay pigeons. Paul


Not aproblem and glad I could help

Sent from my Note 10+ using Tapatalk


----------



## MatroxD (Jan 19, 2018)

graywolf06 said:


> Thanks again MatroxD the video helped and the engine toots perfectly. I don't recall doing this in the past on my SD60E. It must have been set up that way from the factory. My biggest surprise is that the Bachmann Sound Value engines also worked that way out of the box. But I did setup CV193 & 194 on the Bachmanns so maybe there was a connection to the other CVs that came on automatically. Whatever!! I will try to post a video showing how the sounds worked on the GP9 engine. They add a great dimension to the realism. Paul


Yes, on the sound value models I own, they didn't come stock that way. Actually, even my self installed decoders, didn't come that way(may be something new). 

But it, indeed, to me also, adds an additional dimension to running trains. You should try to experiment with the DDE also. I love running the DDE equipped models. It's nice to simply set the locomotive to run, and depending on the load, the locomotives location, and more, it notches up or down on its own. This feature alone makes me want to equip more T2's in more of my models. 

The soundtraxx devices for me, are extremely interesting in what they can do. And at least for me, as I watch the tutorials and webinars, it really stinks in, how little I have actually discovered and know about them. 

Sent from my Note 10+ using Tapatalk


----------



## graywolf06 (Aug 14, 2019)

Hi MatroxD can you tell me what is DDE?


----------



## MatroxD (Jan 19, 2018)

graywolf06 said:


> Hi MatroxD can you tell me what is DDE?


Dynamic Digital Exhaust...

Sent from my Note 10+ using Tapatalk


----------



## graywolf06 (Aug 14, 2019)

MatroxD said:


> Dynamic Digital Exhaust...
> 
> Sent from my Note 10+ using Tapatalk


Know what you mean, just didn't the get the initials. Like I said earlier I wanted to post a short video showing the CV changes on the GP9. Don't know what you have to do to post after getting a message that a TOKEN was missing. Anyone have an idea???


----------



## MatroxD (Jan 19, 2018)

graywolf06 said:


> Know what you mean, just didn't the get the initials. Like I said earlier I wanted to post a short video showing the CV changes on the GP9. Don't know what you have to do to post after getting a message that a TOKEN was missing. Anyone have an idea???


Not sure myself about that one honestly.. I generally post to YouTube and then simply copy the link into the post in which I am replying. 

Sent from my Note 10+ using Tapatalk


----------



## graywolf06 (Aug 14, 2019)

Here is the video I was trying to show re the CV changes on the GP9. It is on Youtube

DSCN2487 CV changes on Athearn GP9 with Tsunami 2 decoder


----------



## MatroxD (Jan 19, 2018)

graywolf06 said:


> Here is the video I was trying to show re the CV changes on the GP9. It is on Youtube
> 
> DSCN2487 CV changes on Athearn GP9 with Tsunami 2 decoder


Your link didn't come through. Try again,I know im interested.. 

Sent from my Note 10+ using Tapatalk


----------



## graywolf06 (Aug 14, 2019)

try this


----------



## MatroxD (Jan 19, 2018)

graywolf06 said:


> try this
> 
> https://youtu.be/AydyxZmYh-o


Yes that worked. And very nice layout.. Inspiring because I've talked to my wife recently about building possibly a higher level to the layout. But very nice indeed

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## graywolf06 (Aug 14, 2019)

*GP9 vs SD60e sounds*

Just another question. The SD60E's engine increases in sound level like it's working harder when climbing a grade and decreases on descent. The GP9 with the same Tsunami2 does not. Which CV controls that sound? Thanks and Happy New Year


----------



## MatroxD (Jan 19, 2018)

graywolf06 said:


> Just another question. The SD60E's engine increases in sound level like it's working harder when climbing a grade and decreases on descent. The GP9 with the same Tsunami2 does not. Which CV controls that sound? Thanks and Happy New Year


That's the dynamic digital exhaust I was telling you about. Below is what I used to set mine..


----------



## graywolf06 (Aug 14, 2019)

I followed the video and made the CV changes described. No apparent difference in sound. I wonder if the sound is based on the Prime Mover that is assigned to that engine. In other words if I were to pick a different PM that is not prototypical for the GP9 it would react differently to the CV changes. May try it later.


----------



## MatroxD (Jan 19, 2018)

graywolf06 said:


> I followed the video and made the CV changes described. No apparent difference in sound. I wonder if the sound is based on the Prime Mover that is assigned to that engine. In other words if I were to pick a different PM that is not prototypical for the GP9 it would react differently to the CV changes. May try it later.


Mnnnn. I wouldn't think so, but iit may be based off which and whether your using the second mixer(this is just a stab in the dark).. I'm using both, and there are certain things on each.


----------



## graywolf06 (Aug 14, 2019)

I looked at the video and it doesn't seem to pertain to the situation I am observing. According to Athearn my GP9 which was UP#216 had an EMD567 1st Gen Ver 1 Prime Mover. There was also a 567 Ver2 and a 567D Turbo PM used in other GP9's. The PM in my GP9 hardly changed sound when held back with my hand. Ver2 was much louder when held back. The Turbo version literally screamed when held back. I switched to the Ver2 PM as a compromise. So if anyone asks I will tell them that some rouge mechanics at UP changed the engine without informing management. I hope I don't get in trouble with the HO police.


----------



## MatroxD (Jan 19, 2018)

graywolf06 said:


> I looked at the video and it doesn't seem to pertain to the situation I am observing. According to Athearn my GP9 which was UP#216 had an EMD567 1st Gen Ver 1 Prime Mover. There was also a 567 Ver2 and a 567D Turbo PM used in other GP9's. The PM in my GP9 hardly changed sound when held back with my hand. Ver2 was much louder when held back. The Turbo version literally screamed when held back. I switched to the Ver2 PM as a compromise. So if anyone asks I will tell them that some rouge mechanics at UP changed the engine without informing management. I hope I don't get in trouble with the HO police.


Lol, cool then! Glad you worked it out. And you can always turn the volume down if it scares them too much..

But I love that feature!


----------

